# New Lights for plants



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Im trying to get some 2 pin floursent lights that are 24" long, the ones i have now are only 20watt, any better lights you recommend for plants,

give me your thoughts,

mauls


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

I currently use a compination of Phillips TLD 83, the "coldest" warm-white light I know of, and Triton full-sprectrum.
The Triton lights are the strongest lights I've ever come across this far.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I am using Hagen's 'Flora-Glo' bulb,which is a warm photosynthetic lamp with great spectrum.


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Just wondered...have you considered using a suspended mercury vapour lamp over your tank ? I had a heavily planted tank for my caribe and they loved it...the plants were forever growing out of the tank top.
You should find an image attached...if I've done things right.

Rich


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

And another...


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

One more....


----------

